# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Enhancing your body's stem cell production!

## Suzu

I've come across a new product that stimulates stem cell production. The potential is to heal just about any condition! I am seeing it work for friends and have started using it myself. I have a $100 discount coupon to give away for a 3-month supply. PM me if interested.

a brief introduction -- three and a half minutes:

----------


## timosman

You should talk to Alex Jones. He sells a lot of these products.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Let us know how it works for you.

----------


## dannno

Is it that much better/worth it compared to something like this?

https://www.amazon.com/ACTIF-STEM-CE...70_&dpSrc=srch

----------


## TheTexan

For the stem cells, are you using a first trimester formula, or a second trimester formula?

I've tried a few third trimester formulas but I didn't find it as effective.

----------


## Schifference

Only 394 views since Oct 2017?

Certainly not very popular.

----------


## juleswin

> I've come across a new product that stimulates stem cell production. The potential is to heal just about any condition! I am seeing it work for friends and have started using it myself. I have a $100 discount coupon to give away for a 3-month supply. PM me if interested.
> 
> a brief introduction -- three and a half minutes:


Sadly, this is seems like quack science. The stems cells in your marrow just differentiate to make blood cells(they cannot divide) and nothing more. The cells dividing to make say new skins cells didn't comes directly from any stem cells, the present cells just keep dividing to replace the dying cells. Nobody really knows how to make stem cells differentiate into organ cells, so if your blood counts are within normal ranges then you shouldn't really worry.  So taking supplement to improve your bone marrow production doesn't really mean that you would have healthy organs.

Also, evolution works best to produce organisms that are capable to proliferating their genome. And after procreation and maybe offspring rearing to the point they can produce their own offspring, evolutionary effect plays little or no effect. This is maybe why your organs and other body system start to encounter all sorts of problems after age 40-50 ish. So after that point, just know you are living on borrowed time and try to make the best of it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sadly, this is seems like quack science. The stems cells in your marrow just differentiate to make blood cells(they cannot divide) and nothing more. The cells dividing to make say new skins cells didn't comes directly from any stem cells, the present cells just keep dividing to replace the dying cells. Nobody really knows how to make stem cells differentiate into organ cells, so if your blood counts are within normal ranges then you shouldn't really worry.  So taking supplement to improve your bone marrow production doesn't really mean that you would have healthy organs.
> 
> Also, evolution works best to produce organisms that are capable to proliferating their genome. And after procreation and maybe offspring rearing to the point they can produce their own offspring, evolutionary effect plays little or no effect. *This is maybe why your organs and other body system start to encounter all sorts of problems after age 40-50 ish. So after that point, just know you are living on borrowed time and try to make the best of it.*





Looks like a total scam.

----------


## donnay

I make a lot of bone broth (100% grass-fed animals and wild caught fish) and that is excellent for the immune system and great for hair, skin and nail growth.  




> “A University of Michigan-led study shows that the fat tissue in bone marrow is a significant source of the hormone adiponectin, which helps maintain insulin sensitivity, break down fat, and has been linked to decreased risk of cardiovascular disease, diabetes, and obesity-associated cancers. The findings appear in today’s online-ahead-of-print issue of Cell Metabolism.”


https://www.uofmhealth.org/news/arch...elps-body-stay

----------


## juleswin

> Looks like a total scam.


Mother nature is a cruel mistress, she really stops caring about you once you can no longer produce for her. She is the worst kind of pimp you can imagine, works you to dead in your prime and then cuts you off once the johns stop calling.

----------


## juleswin

> I make a lot of bone broth (100% grass-fed animals and wild caught fish) and that is excellent for the immune system and great for hair, skin and nail growth.  
> 
> 
> https://www.uofmhealth.org/news/arch...elps-body-stay


That is from you eating other animal's bone marrow, the benefits aren't coming from stimulating your own bone marrow. The same way I eat live because it contains a lot of nutrients and minerals good for your health. Not the same as what the OP is talking about.

----------


## donnay

> That is from you eating other animal's bone marrow, the benefits aren't coming from stimulating your own bone marrow. The same way I eat live because it contains a lot of nutrients and minerals good for your health. Not the same as what the OP is talking about.


Did you miss the study?




> *Why Bone Broths Are Good for You*
> 
> Bone broths are extraordinarily rich in protein, and can be a source of minerals as well.   Glycine supports the bodies detoxification process and is used in the synthesis of hemoglobin, bile salts and other naturally-occurring chemicals within the body.  Glycine also supports digestion and the secretion of gastric acids.  Proline, especially when paired with vitamin C, supports good skin health.
> 
> Bone broths are also rich in gelatin which may support skin health.  Gelatin also support digestive health which is why it plays a critical role in the GAPS diet.
> 
> And, lastly, if you’ve ever wondering why chicken soup is good for a cold, there’s science behind that, too.  Chicken broth inhibits neutrophil migration; that is, it helps mitigate the side effects of colds, flus and upper respiratory infections (*read it here*).  Pretty cool, huh?


https://nourishedkitchen.com/bone-broth/

You look at the WWII generation who ate marrow on a regular basis.  They are living a lot longer (many are hitting 100 years old) and they nearly never look their age.

----------


## juleswin

> Did you miss the study?
> 
> 
> https://nourishedkitchen.com/bone-broth/
> 
> You look at the WWII generation who ate marrow on a regular basis.  They are living a lot longer (many are hitting 100 years old) and they nearly never look their age.


I am not doubting eating bone marrow can be beneficial for your health, what I am saying is that you are talking about ingesting bone marrow and the OP is talking about ingesting supplements to stimulate your bone marrow cells. Two different approaches if you asked me.

----------


## donnay

> I am not doubting eating bone marrow can be beneficial for your health, what I am saying is that you are talking about ingesting bone marrow and the OP is talking about ingesting supplements to stimulate your bone marrow cells. Two different approaches if you asked me.


Dr. Axe has a great bone broth powder that works in the same way.  It's for people who do not have time to make their own.  I don't see anything wrong with it.

https://store.draxe.com/products/bon...h-protein-pure

----------


## Suzu

> Is it that much better/worth it compared to something like this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ACTIF-STEM-CE...70_&dpSrc=srch


I notice several of the ingredients in that product contain stimulants. One reviewer said it made their heart rate jump 40 beats per minute. It has a long list of ingredients, some of them very good. The one I am taking only has three ingredients, all of which have been clinically tested and proven to enhance stem cell production.

----------


## Suzu

> For the stem cells, are you using a first trimester formula, or a second trimester formula?
> 
> I've tried a few third trimester formulas but I didn't find it as effective.


The product does not contain any stem cells. It is said to stimulate production of new stem cells from your own body. I don't offer what you need (a course in reading comprehension).

----------


## Suzu

> You should talk to Alex Jones. He sells a lot of these products.


He doesn't sell anything like this one.

----------


## TheTexan

> The product does not contain any stem cells.


Of course it doesn't.  *wink* *wink*

----------


## Suzu

> Of course it doesn't.  *wink* *wink*


To be clear: Stem cell "treatment" is done via injection. What I am talking about is a product taken by mouth, and it is entirely plant-based. Now please STFU. Thank you.

----------


## Schifference

The video presenter didn't look 17.

----------


## dannno

> I notice several of the ingredients in that product contain stimulants. One reviewer said it made their heart rate jump 40 beats per minute. It has a long list of ingredients, some of them very good. The one I am taking only has three ingredients, all of which have been clinically tested and proven to enhance stem cell production.





> After one  week - my resting heart rate went from average normal of  85 BPM to 125  BPM.  Doctor visit showed too much caffeine in product.


There is no caffeine.. which of the ingredients do you consider stimulants? Green tea extract?


600mg Aphanizomenon flos-aquae concentrate, Cordyceps sinensis, Gotu  Kola Extract, Indian Gooseberry Extract, Turmeric Extract, Blackcurrant  Extract, Bromelain (from Pineapple), Coenzyme Q10 (ubiquinone, naturally  fermented), Cranberry Powder Extract, Ginkgo Biloba Extract,  Acetyl-L-Carnitine Arginate, Green Tea Extract, Vitamin B6, Vitamin B12


Which ingredients are in the ones your company has that are not in this formula?

----------


## Suzu

> There is no caffeine.. which of the ingredients do you consider stimulants? Green tea extract?


Yes.




> 600mg Aphanizomenon flos-aquae concentrate, Cordyceps sinensis, Gotu Kola Extract, Indian Gooseberry Extract, Turmeric Extract, Blackcurrant Extract, Bromelain (from Pineapple), Coenzyme Q10 (ubiquinone, naturally  fermented), Cranberry Powder Extract, Ginkgo Biloba Extract,  Acetyl-L-Carnitine Arginate, Green Tea Extract, Vitamin B6, Vitamin B12
> 
> Which ingredients are in the ones your company has that are not in this formula?


You can read about them here:
http://mystemcellpower.com/stem-cell...ngredients.pdf

----------


## Zippyjuan

The website seems to hide their prices pretty well.  That is a red flag.

You can get a whole pound of bulk blue green algae (which is what Aphanizomenon flos-aquae is) from Walmart for $20.  https://www.walmart.com/ip/NuSci-Spi...&wl13=&veh=sem

A multi level marketing selling program. 

http://behindmlm.com/mlm-reviews/cer...uitment-focus/




> One of the worst things you can do in an MLM compensation plan is leave out retail commission details.
> 
> Retail commissions are conspicuously absent from Cerule’s official compensation plan documentation. Affiliate rank criteria is also absent but more on that later.
> 
> I’m highly suspicious of any MLM company that doesn’t lead with retail sales, as usually it’s a strong indication of a company-wide lack of retail focus.
> 
> Sadly this seems to be the case in Cerule.
> 
> Compensation red flags include affiliate recruitment commissions and a reduction in monthly PV through affiliate autoship orders.
> ...





> *Joining Cerule*
> 
> Cerule affiliate membership requires the purchase of an Affiliate Pack:
> 
> Starter Kit – $69 (one bottle of product)
> Fast Start Pack – $269 (six bottles of product)
> Fast Start Ultra Pack – $1000 (twenty bottles of product)
> Fast Start Mega Pack – $3000 (sixty-five bottles of product)
> Selected product bottles can be any combination of Cerule’s three offered product lines.


So $70  for a bottle of 60- take two to four a day. Three months supply: three to six bottles- $210 to $420.  But you can save $100 off.  

Sued for breach of contract:  http://behindmlm.com/companies/stemt...ance-supplier/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Stemtech Into Bankruptcy*
> 
> BY TED NUYTEN
> DECEMBER 16, 2017
> 
> 
> 330
> Stemtech International, is an USA based network marketing company and offers “innovation, wellness and prosperity” in the global marketplace with a patented and patent-protected line of all-natural nutritional products that can be purchased only from Independent Business Partners.
> 
> ...


https://www.businessforhome.org/2017...to-bankruptcy/

Update:

http://behindmlm.com/companies/stemt...7-liquidation/




> *StemTech Chapter 11 bankruptcy now a Chapter 7 liquidation*
> 
> A year later, StemTech’s “positive” Chapter 11 bankruptcy is now a Chapter 7 liquidation.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with US bankruptcy law;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with things!  I certainly would not send them any money for anything.

----------


## Suzu

What I meant was that you could read about the ingredients on that page. Not that this company is StemTech.

ETA: I read those articles posted by ZippyJuan. It appears that StemTech had a contract to buy from the company (Cerule) whose product I am offering, and to be their exclusive customer, then StemTech breached its contract. How this might reflect negatively on Cerule, I haven't a clue.

----------


## Suzu

> You can get a whole pound of bulk blue green algae (which is what Aphanizomenon flos-aquae is) from Walmart for $20.


The product you link to at Walmart is spirulina, not Aphanizomenon flos-aquae.
https://www.livestrong.com/article/2...e-green-algae/

----------


## Suzu

> A multi level marketing selling program. 
> 
> http://behindmlm.com/mlm-reviews/cer...uitment-focus/


I don't know anything about the mlm aspect. I only signed up to get the wholesale price along with a $100 discount offered by the friend who recommends the product.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The product you link to at Walmart is spirulina, not Aphanizomenon flos-aquae.
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/2...e-green-algae/


It is all blue green algae.  One is considered "wild" and one grown under controlled conditions.  

From the link:




> Blue-green algae products are popular for weight loss, being taken to lower cholesterol and for cancer prevention. The blue-green species in its natural dried state is used as a food source in some parts of the world. In supplement form, it is used as a nutritional boost. *Spirulina is a naturally occurring blue-green algae that is commercially grown in a controlled environment*. Another natural blue-green algae,* Aphanizomenon flos-aquae (AFA), is grown commercially in the wild, allowing for potential contamination*. Blue-green algae are a phylum of bacteria and not true algae. *Claims concerning the health benefits of supplemental blue-green algae are not scientifically verified*.





> The University of California at Berkeley reports that* equivalent nutrition can be obtained in greater quantities and less expensively from foods than from spirulina.* The report goes on to say that *AFA, which is grown and harvested in the wild, is often contaminated*. AFA is grown commercially in the unique conditions of Upper Klamath Lake, Oregon. According to Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center, algae products often use both spirulina and AFA, leading to the potential for toxic contamination.
> 
> Warning
> 
> Heavy growth areas of blue-green algae, called blooms, occur in the wild due to fertilizer and waste runoff. This has been associated with toxic events in animals that drink the water, according to Lembi of Purdue. Spirulina apparently contains no toxins in itself; however, many species of blue-green algae may be contaminated with natural toxins called microcystins. Anatoxin is also a contaminant in several blue-green species. Unfortunately, only some states have strict guidelines for limits of microcystins in algae products.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

///

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Claims concerning the health benefits of supplemental blue-green algae are not scientifically verified.



According to who?  The quack websites you google?

I found scientific evidence in less than five minutes.



1. Health benefits of blue-green algae: prevention of cardiovascular disease and nonalcoholic fatty liver disease.
By: Ku CS; Yang Y; Park Y; Lee J, Journal Of Medicinal Food [J Med Food], ISSN: 1557-7600, 2013 Feb; Vol. 16 (2), pp. 103-11


Excerpt:  Blue-green algae (BGA) are among the most primitive life forms on earth and have been consumed as food or medicine by humans for centuries. BGA contain various bioactive components, such as phycocyanin, carotenoids, γ-linolenic acid, fibers, and plant sterols, which can promote optimal health in humans. *Studies have demonstrated that several BGA species or their active components have plasma total cholesterol and triglyceride-lowering properties due to their modulation of intestinal cholesterol absorption and hepatic lipogenic gene expression. BGA can also reduce inflammation by inhibiting the nuclear factor κ B activity, consequently reducing the production of proinflammatory cytokines. Furthermore, BGA inhibit lipid peroxidation and have free radical scavenging activity, which can be beneficial for the protection against oxidative stress. The aforementioned effects of BGA can contribute to the prevention of metabolic and inflammatory diseases.* 



2. Modulation of DNA damage and alteration of gene expression during aflatoxicosis via dietary supplementation of Spirulina (Arthrospira) and Whey protein concentrate.
By: Hassan AM; Abdel-Aziem SH; Abdel-Wahhab MA, Ecotoxicology And Environmental Safety [Ecotoxicol Environ Saf], ISSN: 1090-2414, 2012 May; Vol. 79

Excerpts: ---Spirulina (SPN) and Whey protein (WPC) are being touted as functional foods with a number of health benefits. SPN is blue green algae...   

---The aim of the present study was to evaluate the antioxidant potentials of SPN and WPC...

---*The results demonstrated that supplementation of SPN and/or WPC reduced the oxidative stress induced by AFs as indicated by decreased lipid peroxidation level, increased glutathione content and up-regulated PHGPx gene expression. Both agents succeed to inhibit DNA damage as indicated by the down-regulation of Fas gene expression, and decreased the percentage of DNA fragmentation and micronucleated erythrocytes.*



3. The role of seaweed bioactives in the control of digestion: implications for obesity treatments.
By: Chater PI; Wilcox MD; Houghton D; Pearson JP, Food & Function [Food Funct], ISSN: 2042-650X, 2015 Nov; Vol. 6 (11), pp. 3420-7
Excerpts:

There are four groups of seaweed algae; green algae (Chlorophyceae), red algae (Rhodophycae), blue-green algae (Cyanophyceae) and brown algae (Phaeophyceae). Seaweeds are rich in bioactive components including polysaccharides and polyphenols.   ***
*These components have been shown to reduce the activity of digestive enzymes, modulating enzymes such as α-amylase, α-glucosidase, pepsin and lipase. ...focusing on the effect of alginate on pancreatic lipase activity and its potential health benefits.* 



4. Cyanobacteria and cyanotoxins: from impacts on aquatic ecosystems and human health to anticarcinogenic effects.
By: Zanchett G; Oliveira-Filho EC, Toxins [Toxins (Basel)], ISSN: 2072-6651, 2013 Oct 23; Vol. 5 (10), pp. 1896-917

Excerpts:  Cyanobacteria or blue-green algae are among the pioneer organisms of planet Earth. ***
On the other hand, many cyanobacterial genera have been studied for their toxins with anticancer potential in human cell lines, generating promising results for future research toward controlling human adenocarcinomas. *This review presents the knowledge that has evolved on the topic of toxins produced by cyanobacteria, ranging from their negative impacts to their benefits.*




Source: Medline

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> You can get a whole pound of bulk blue green algae (which is what Aphanizomenon flos-aquae is) from Walmart for $20.



Walmart.  Don't forget the old maxim about getting what you pay for.

And instead of being paid to just be contrary on RPF, you might want to actually do some research and join the discussion.

----------


## Suzu

> It is all blue green algae.  One is considered "wild" and one grown under controlled conditions.  
> 
> From the link: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Spirulina is a naturally occurring blue-green algae..... _Another_ natural blue-green algae, Aphanizomenon flos-aquae (AFA).....


Color issues aside, spirulina and AFA are NOT the same.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Color issues aside, spirulina and AFA are NOT the same.


According to the link you provided, the only difference is one is harvested from natural sources and one is harvested on controlled farming ponds.  But if you think it may help you, go for it.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> ... the only difference is one is harvested from natural sources and one is harvested on controlled farming ponds.


The difference between wild and farm raised is night and day.

----------


## Suzu

> According to the link you provided, the only difference is one is harvested from natural sources and one is harvested on controlled farming ponds.


No, that is not what the link says. I emphasized in my previous reply to you the word "another" -- as in, another type of blue-green algae. They are both blue-green algae, but they are not the same plant. Like apples and strawberries are both red, and both are fruits, but they are not the same plant. If you don't believe me, call Cerule, or call some other company dealing in freshwater algae, and they will tell you the same thing.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> If you don't believe me,...


He doesn't really care because he's not here to discuss your topic.  He's here to try to jack you around.  He does this with everybody.  See my signature line.

----------


## Suzu

> He doesn't really care because he's not here to discuss your topic.  He's here to try to jack you around.  He does this with everybody.


You mean, like, if RPFs was a dog, ZJ would be one of its fleas?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You mean, like, if RPFs was a dog, ZJ would be one of its fleas?


Yes.

P.S. They don't all have red bars.

----------


## Suzu

> Yes.
> 
> P.S. They don't all have red bars.


Are the red bars for how many -reps they have?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Are the red bars for how many -reps they have?


yes

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> You mean, like, if RPFs was a dog, ZJ would be one of its fleas?










> Are the red bars for how many -reps they have?



Meet the most negged repped RPF member of all-time.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Are the red bars for how many -reps they have?


They were a gift from an admirer.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> They were a gift from an admirer.


Many "admirers".

----------


## Suzu

UODATE: After almost six weeks of talking 4 capsules a day, my decades-long lower back, hip and sciatic pain are gone. GONE! I was quite skeptical initially and even up to a week or so ago I was still wondering "Is this going to have some effect?"

I'm a believer now.

Anyone interested? Send me a PM. The $100 coupons are gone, but I still have a single $80 coupon. First come, first served.

----------

